

FBI withdraws national security letter following Microsoft challenge - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/fbi-withdraws-national-security-letter-following-microsoft-challenge/
Rather than litigating gag order, FBI goes directly to the customer.
======
jqm
I hate to be a cynic, but with as many people as MS employees, as important
and as they are to the US economy and control of the worlds "information
services", I believe this is just as likely to be a joint venture showing
"See! Microsoft is on your side and has your back against Big Brother". (The
other partner in the joint venture of course being Big Brother). I doubt many
internationals will drop their suspicion from this event.

